# screening hedges



## Biel Isern

Parece que los "screening hedges" son muros hechos con plantas, hay término en español para expresarlo?


----------



## romarsan

Setos separadores/delimitadores...


----------



## cirrus

Screening implies that it has a visual function namely to give privacy or hide something. Imagine you don't like your neighbours or you have something ugly but necessary like an oil tank for the central heating you want to hide - that's where a screening hedge comes in.


----------



## mijoch

Hi.

"setos de ocultación"------googles.

M.


----------



## jasminasul

Not all that googles is gold. To me it sounds terrible; in fact, it seems to be used exclusively by this (catalan?) Web Site. Setos ornamentales or setos para ocultar xx sounds better to me. I´ll have to think about this one.


----------



## mijoch

Hi jasmina.

I agree that "setos de ocultación" sounds like a heavy technical term. I really don't know what a Spaniard would say.

In google I started with "seto" and got over to 21000 results for "setos de ocultación".

I don't think that many Brits would proudly say "come and see my "screening hedges".

I'll think about it too.

M.


----------



## cirrus

mijoch said:


> I don't think that many Brits would proudly say "come and see my "screening hedges".


Unless of course it's a way of making their house seem much more attractive.

As for what a Spaniard would say, I am at a loss. To my knowledge because so many people there live in gardenless flats/ appartments (tick the one you prefer) I don't have the impression that gardening is the national obsession it is here in the UK.


----------



## k-in-sc

Do you have more context, Biel Isern?
Setos ornamentales: ornamental hedges. Not the same term (although they could be the same plants ).


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

En Argentina esos cercos son generalmente de ligustro, y se llaman "cercos de ligustro," o coloquialmente "ligustrina."

Saludos


----------



## Biel Isern

Creo que el termino que estoy buscando es "setos", gracias por su ayuda!!!!!!


----------

